

Show HN: Online invoice Free forever - agevenkat
http://freeinvoice.in

======
shanecleveland
No space for postal/zip code. May want to take out the discount column or
allow it to be removed; If I'm not giving a discount, I may not want the
customer to see that.

I like that you can either add a new row below an existing row or at the
bottom.

